# Wie heißt ihr in Steam?



## Artas (17. Februar 2010)

*Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Hallo

Wie heißt ihr in Steam?

Ich fang mal an mit meinem Namen: 

sky_hunter93

Ich habe Bock einfach mal mit euch bissel CSS zu zocken.


----------



## longtom (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*

Steam Nick : ICE

Aber nur in  Warfare2 und Day of Defeat unterwegs .


----------



## Low (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*

DoD ist doch voll das Drecks Spiel.


----------



## herethic (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*

thrian292

Aber bin da eh nur wegen ETW


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*

Crackpipeboy......


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*

stealpack


----------



## longtom (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*



Low schrieb:


> DoD ist doch voll das Drecks Spiel.


 

Is aber ein Verdammt langer Nick den du da hast !


----------



## Ahab (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?????*



Low schrieb:


> DoD ist doch voll das Drecks Spiel.



Ich sag mal: *INS GESICHT! * Gibt aber schlimmeres als DoD.  

*ahab0ne *

Bin in CSS aber nicht mehr sehr aktiv. Eher CS 1.6 und natürlich MW2.


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

fuzzixX


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Infin1ty32

Momentan MW2


----------



## Eightballz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Eightball14


----------



## infantri (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Infantri

zu finden in cs css und dod


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Steam Community :: Group :: PCGH eXtreme

tretet ein


----------



## FabulousBK81 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Das drecksssss STEAM!!!Heute wurde wiedermal mein accaunt gehackt...zum zweitenmal in einem jahr!!!Bitte sag mir einer das ich da nicht der einzige bin dem sowas passiert


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Das drecksssss STEAM!!!Heute wurde wiedermal mein accaunt gehackt...zum zweitenmal in einem jahr!!!Bitte sag mir einer das ich da nicht der einzige bin dem sowas passiert



mir noch nie passiert.

Zu einfaches Password benutzt?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Ne eben nicht...15 buchstaben und noch eine zahl!Also wenn das nicht mehr reicht weiß ich auch nicht mehr!?Aber zum glück ist der steam support super
Um 19uhr hab ich es ihnen gemailt und um 22:30 hatte ich wieder ein neues Pw.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt ihr in Steam?*

Hatte ich auch schon ... mit ETW.


----------

